# Split Cage Method



## clobojas (Dec 29, 2016)

So after the situation in my previous thread which I'll be removing soon enough, I want to attempt the split cage method as it's the only way that seems suitable to try and reintroduce my two gerbils in a week or so.

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/small-pet/gerbil/gerbil-homes/extra-large-gerbilarium

That's my cage they both lived in, one is in a small cage but ideally I want to use this cage, but the orange second floor is where they access the food and water so I can't really remove that... But I can't put anything to split the cage in half through the middle without it being a tricky job dealing with the second floor. What are my material options for using to put something down to the middle? Any additional tips too would be great!

Split cage method explanation: http://hhgerbilry.com/splitcage.html


----------

